# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  when would you stop these b4 a show

## mrniceguy215

i am going to be running deca , test p, test e, tren ace for oil based when should i stop taking them b4 a show i was thinking. stop test e and deca 14 days out and tren and test p 3 days out. i plan on running oral winstrol and proviron through out the show for the last two weeks is that alright pls let me know what you think.

----------


## FireGuy

What is the thought process for running Test E and Test P at the same time? Deca should be stopped 8-10 weeks out not 14 days and all other injectables should be ceased at least 7 days out. Sounds to me like you are not getting very solid advice and/or have not done nearly enough research into what you should be doing for show prep. What are your planned dosages? Also, this precontest cycle will be your first?

----------


## mrniceguy215

so deca should be stopped 2 months b4 the show? wont i lose alot of the size from it by then? and i will be spot injecting test p

----------


## FireGuy

> so deca should be stopped 2 months b4 the show? wont i lose alot of the size from it by then?*Yes you will, which is the reason Deca has no place in a bodybuilders precontest regimine.* and i will be spot injecting test p*And the purpose this serves is???*


I am going to be straight up honest with you. I have seen many of your posts over the last few months and it's very apparent you have no idea what you are doing when it comes to the application of AAS whether it be for competing or working out in general. Deca precontest, Spot injecting Prop, Running very high doses of test so "your body can get used to it", 20 week cycles with over 2 grams of gear per week, cruising on 500mgs per week plus dozens of other things I have seen you write. You are 21, never cycled and your proposed one here for your show is more gear than many competitors use who have been competing for longer than you have been alive. 

There are quite a few members who come here wanting to run before they can walk so to speak but you are trying to sprint before you can crawl. Put a few more years in the gym training naturally, learn to grow and get lean on diet, training and cardio without chemical help. If after doing that for another 3-5 years you still have the urge and feel you have potential, then revisit the idea of chemical enhancement. You are seriously going to hurt yourself if you keep going in the direction you are going.

----------


## mrniceguy215

thanks but no thanks. fire guy

----------


## FireGuy

I knew what your reaction was going to be before I wrote it but figured I would give it a try. I would have hoped by now you could have put your ego aside and realize you dont know nearly as much as you think you do. Good luck regardless.

----------


## mrniceguy215

i know enough to realize the only results im going to get from your advice are the one i see in your avatar and member pics. no offense your a great bodybuilder but thats not the results i want and im in this for the long haul this is not a hobby for me. so before you judge you really need to take a closer look at the type of person your talking to.

----------


## FireGuy

> i know enough to realize the only results im going to get from your advice are the one i see in your avatar and member pics. no offense your a great bodybuilder but thats not the results i want and im in this for the long haul this is not a hobby for me. so before you judge you really need to take a closer look at the type of person your talking to.


First off, thank you for the compliment but I am not a great bodybuilder. Decent, better than average, maybe even good but far from great. Now,you say the only results you will get from me are the ones you see in my avatar and that's not good enough for you. Fair enough, but if that's the case why would you PM me for advice or ask for it from me in an open forum? I think if you were to be completely honest with yourself, the problem isnt me giving you advice or answering your questions it's that you dont agree with my assessment. Had I told you what you wanted/expected to hear I have a feeling my advice would still be good as gold.

As far as the 2nd part of your comment. I am glad to hear you are in this for the long haul. I have been competing for over 18 years so I know a little bit about being in this for the long haul. My advice to you was geared towards the long haul as opposed to seeking a quick fix. That whole analogy I gave you about learning to walk before learning to run.....that's "long haul" advice. Jumping on Test E, Test P, Tren Ace, Deca , Winny and Proviron at 21 years old for your first show is NOT something someone does who is in this for the long haul. Last but not least, I am not judging you. I am answering questions which you put forward and giving you my honest opinion which you sought out. 

You obviously have a passion for this sport, I respect that and because of that we have something in common. I was very lucky to be mentored by some very successful bodybuilders when I was young and just getting started who started me out on the right foot and saved me from making several mistakes. I think whomever is mentoring you is giving you some bad or inflated advice. This sport isnt going anywhere, there will always be shows. I know you want what you want and you want it yesterday but I strongly urge you to take things slower and put your health first.

----------


## mrniceguy215

^ word.

----------


## mrniceguy215

im probably gonna lower deca dose to 250 mg a week then stop 14-17 days out completley and do the same with the test e. and then drop the short esters 5 days out. I put on size when i diet.

----------


## hankdiesel

Deca is not a precontest drug. Test/tren /winny should be more than enough. Make sure you spend a lot of timing learning how to pose correctly and dialing in on your conditioning for your show. Trust me when I tell you that the drugs are secondary.

----------


## mrniceguy215

much appreciated text book advice.

----------


## mrniceguy215

theres no reason why you cant use deca at a lower dose and stop a few weeks b4 your show.

----------


## big_ron

> theres no reason why you cant use deca at a lower dose and stop a few weeks b4 your show.


Well you seem to know everything so go ahead.

----------


## Reed

I'd be curious to see a current pic. You thinking of running much more gear than I do so let's see these results. Not taking advice from a seasoned vet that competed naturally for 15 years plus and you say you are in it for the long haul. I'll tell you now not listening and your attitude you won't make it far and will be eatin up by the wolves if you ever get on stage. Your doses are far too high so where to you plan to go once you reach higher levels of competition, how many more drugs can you apply? Think about it

----------


## mrniceguy215

uh alot more. and if i new everything why would i be a member of this board. i love how a perfectly good thread were i ask a completely legitimate question can get flamed so quickly shows how good this forum is.

----------


## Reed

We did you give you the answer. You didn't like it and chose to do whatever you wish. Fireguy is trying to get you on the right track but you throw his advice to the side. Shows how smart you are

----------


## mrniceguy215

i asked the right ppl and got the right answer. you just flamed thats all dont kid your self guys.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

I am not sure "flamed" means what you think it means. How old are you? Can't wait to see your contest pics. No, I am not being sarcastic.

----------


## FireGuy

> I am not sure "flamed" means what you think it means. How old are you? Can't wait to see your contest pics. No, I am not being sarcastic.


HankD has a couple shows under his belt.
I have more Top 5 NPC finishes than the OP has had Birthdays and Reed is arguably the best Bodybuilder on the board but hey what do we know?

----------


## Booz

> uh alot more. and if i new everything why would i be a member of this board. i love how a perfectly good thread were i ask a completely legitimate question can get flamed so quickly shows how good this forum is.


sorry mate but Reed has not flamed you in any way, flaming is actually slagging another member off or having a go at another member for no reason, neither Reed or Fireguy have done this at all.....................
All i see here is constructive critisizm.....

----------


## mrniceguy215

> HankD has a couple shows under his belt.
> I have more Top 5 NPC finishes than the OP has had Birthdays and Reed is arguably the best Bodybuilder on the board but hey what do we know?


how much money did you spend on your first cycle? how much did you know about lifiting when you started aas? did you compete in bb for that first cycle of aas? how long was your first cycle? how long have you been competing? whats the highest weight division you have ever competed in? have you ever stayed on aas for longer than a year?

----------


## Reed

LOL poor guy. He just doesn't seem to get it. We are trying to help. Ive reviewed many of your post I believe you think drugs are the priority in the sport. 5 different compounds for a first timer competing is not a good thing. Ive seen this discussed many times on many boards and the belief is if you can't compete locally and/or make it out of the state level on some basic compounds w/ no more than a total of around 1500mgs of COMBINED anabolics (test/tren /winny) then truly making it to the top is a pipe dream. Truly not everyone is equal when it comes to this sport and some are bunch better responders to the compounds while others get almost nothing out of it. Combine than will genetic shape of ones muscles, natural condition (do they tend to hold more water and fat), height, etc etc you can see why most the bodybuilders in the mags are a extreme rarity in this world. Cause how many compete around the world, how many big bodybuilders are there, now how many top pros can you spit off.... a handful

We are trying to start you off right. Start small and work your way up, not throw everything in at once...

----------


## mrniceguy215

we shall see when its all over.

----------


## mrniceguy215

you guys would shit a brick if you saw my dosing protocol

----------


## Reed

Honestly no body cares when its all over or your protocol. There are a million and one kids out there with your type of attitude and most fall off before they even get on stage, they believe they are the next big thing but then they realize you're telling me I gotta eat like this and do cardio, stay focused etc etc. BUT IM THE GREATEST ILL DO WHAT I WANT!! lol its laughable

The ones that make it are humble, take advice from people that have been in it for years. Fireguy is one of those people. Who cares if he doesn't look like Phil Heath, you think Phil thinks that when seeking advice from Hany?

Your attitude toward any piece of advice shows you arent a very coachable athlete. Not a good thing. You'll just do want you wanna do. Fine, how many successful athletes do you think act like this. You are really showing your ass is all. How are you not embarrassed of yourself that you want to apply all these different drugs in order to compete locally? Its very similar to the high school kids that wanna juice up for the quick fix, that are weka and can't even bench 225 while the smart ones are benching that naturally. Id be embarrassed. I personally put in some time naturally before heading over to AAS. I wanted to be as strong as a college running back then take it from there.

I think first you need to re-evalute the whole approach you have toward this sport and take some advice. We see this type of attitude on a regular and its really that of a immature know-it-all teenager. Look up the word intellect

But anyway Im done here. good luck

----------


## mrniceguy215

to make noise buddy thats why, and im a very coachable athlete but i know what i'm worth so finding the RIGHT coach is the thing. why are you mad bro? we are just talking.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> HankD has a couple shows under his belt.
> I have more Top 5 NPC finishes than the OP has had Birthdays and Reed is arguably the best Bodybuilder on the board but hey what do we know?


Just to be clear, I was saying you guys didn't flame the OP and his definition of "flaming" is way off base...you were giving recognizably solid info. I am only doing this because you and Reed are people I respect, and I wouldn't want either of you misinterpreting my post.

I honestly want to see how his way of doing things works out. He isn't listening to advice, so what the hell, let's see how it goes. That is all.

----------


## mrniceguy215

i love it.

----------


## Reed

Coachable athlete?? LOL Hardly. look at your post. Im not mad or care and won't be answering any of your questions cause it really isn't worth my time. You'll probably won't be here long so I'm going to do like Johnny Vegas and leave it to you

----------


## mrniceguy215

you are funny reed. i like you alot (more than fireguy) =p

----------


## Reed

Well I'm glad lol I'm trying to get you on the right track. I know some famous boards allow flaming and I can think of one particular retired IFBB pro that would use some colorful adjectives and probably tell you to go take up golf. I'm saving my secret weapons so I can go Ronnie on these kids lol. No but seriously don't compromise your health so quickly.

We are trying to help. Think about it.

----------


## xnotoriousx

After some of the comments you've made, you must be on your way to getting your pro card. Lets see a pic.

----------


## mrniceguy215

^ yup yup yup.

----------


## Standby



----------


## mrniceguy215

nice piece of paper wrapped in plastic lol.

----------

